# Gluing styrofoam down



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

When using the rigid 2" foam do you have to glue it down to the platform?
Is there a reason it has to be.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While I've read a lot of articles using this foam, I have yet to try it myself as I'm not yet ready to begin my permanent layout. However, from the many members here in the Forum who have used it, I'm sure they all glue it in place some way or another. They must have their reasons...I would think it would have a tendency to shift if you didn't. Do a search in all scales of this site and you are bound to find many postings detailing use of this foam constructuion.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used regular wite ( ellmers) glue. Cheap and you can glue mostly anything on your layout with it. Beware as some glues, and spray paints will eat away at the foam. Make sure your glue is safe for foam. Some people have success with hot glue guns, I never tryed them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, as sjm says, do glue it down. It stabilizes it.
But just use a small amount. A dab here and there.
Don't over do it. As you've heard so often, 
it ain't goin nowhere. Elmer's would be perfect. 

If you change your plans you can easily detach
it from the base board with a wide flat knife such
as a wide putty or dry wall paste tool.

Don


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok gotcha, will glue it down


----------

